# Where to buy CA cichlid "wet pets"



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm planning on a 75 gallon wet pet tank with one 10-12 inch fish. A "wet pet" . Anyways, through my research I found that my choices are: Oscars, Red Devils, Midas, Parachromis loisellei, or Parachromis friedrichsthalii (Freddy Cichlid). I have a couple questions...

1. Anyone know where I can get any of these fish?
2. Will all these fish be okay with anubias and other tough plants (non-substrate plants)?
3. I'm planning on having a common pleco in there as well. Will a 33 gallon DIY sump/refugium and a fluval 205 in the sump be enough filtration?

Thanks!


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

That filtration sounds good for that setup, have to just watch your parameters to know for sure. The oscar or midevil will be easy to find most lfs should have them. Big Als will definitely have both. The parachromis species may be tougher to find. Cichlids have always ruined plants on me but I've always done them in the substrate, fixed to driftwood they may workout.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah these big boys will decorate the tank the way they like it  Other then Jags, most other Parachromis are hard to find. It took me a couple years to finally nail down a bunch of RTMs but I had to pick them up in the States.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

dang. i was really hoping on finding the loiselle. they have such a brilliant yellow. Maybe i can get it shipped to me? i dont like the idea of shipping fish but a colourful fish like that would be worth it


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, so i did a lot of research and I very much want the loisellei. Are there any online vendors I am able to contact that carry new world cichlids? I dont think any GTA stores will have them.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Kimchi24 said:


> Ok, so i did a lot of research and I very much want the loisellei. Are there any online vendors I am able to contact that carry new world cichlids? I dont think any GTA stores will have them.


I did see some loisellei at one of the Asian Fish Shops in Markham but it was about 6 months ago. Maybe call a few of them and you may luck out.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

TonyT said:


> I did see some loisellei at one of the Asian Fish Shops in Markham but it was about 6 months ago. Maybe call a few of them and you may luck out.


I dont know, I find the asian fish shops generally have sickly fish. I'd like to get one from a reputable breeder if I could. Even an online vendor would do but a breeder or even a member here would be crazy awesome.


----------

